# "Graphische" Gentoo Installation neu GMC

## Slalomsk8er

Ich denke das Thema hat nun einen Eigenen Faden verdient.

Was bisher im Yast Thread gescha:

Ich für meinen Teil würde mir eine graphische Installation wünschen, da :

    1. Die Installationsanleitung Schritt für Schritt angezeigt     

        werden könnte (kein Zweitrechner oder Ausdrucken notwendig und

        die Version immer passt), am Besten mit einer Art Links

        in weitere Files z.B. Infos und Mans.

    2. Per cut and paste von der Docu nebenan in ein Konsolen-Feld

        und durch anklicken/auswählen eines im Moment sinnfollen Befehls

        könnte so mancher Schreib- und Denkfehler nie auftreten

        (also Konsolenfeld zum Tippen, Pasten und Auswählen).

    3. Das selbe Konzept für die Konfigurationsdateien, 

        wärend und nach der Installation. 

        Doku auf dem selben Monitor mitliefern und mögliche 

        Schreib- und Denkfehler im Keime ersticken.

        Das bedigt, dass alle Konfigurationsdateien vom Tool aus

        zugänglich sind und zwar nicht nur durch eine Suchfunktion

        sonder besser durch ein Auswahlregister das von Portage

        verwaltet wird.

        Jede Variable durch ein Eingabe- und  Auswahlfeld 

        repräsentiert wird, wobei die Auswahlmöglichkeiten aus einer 

        Begleitdatei kommen solten. Möglichst mit Abhängikeiten in Bezug

        auf  vorhergehende Variablen (wenn man Oben nein sagt, macht es   

        unten keinen Sinn zu Konfigurieren was man Abgeschalted hat),

        diese Funktion darf aber keine "falschen" Eingaben verhinder

        soll jedoch bei Unstimmikeiten sich warnend zu Wort melden.

Solch ein Konzept hat einige Vorteile z.B.:

Werden Schreibfehler weitestgehend umgangen (ich bin Legasteniger)

Neulinge werden zum Lesen erzogen (da Nebendran steht wie es geht, 

schafft es das Problem eventuell nicht mal in dieses Forum  :Wink: 

Durch die "Links" kann man tief in eine Thematik eintauchen, 

ohne sich vom Ort des Geschehens abwenden zu müssen.

Mit den Auswahlmoglichkeiten bei den Befehlen und Variablen lässt sich

meist erahnen, was hin muss. Aber vor allem kann das Fehler wie z.B. 

das Compilieren mit Befehlssätzen die die Angegebene CPU nicht  hat

vermieden werden, da sie nicht zur Auswahl stehen werden. 

Erfahrene Benutzer, die wissen was geändert werden muss,  können die

Doku ausblenden und den Platz nutzen um in mehr als einer config zu

werken und das in einem heiden Tempo, da nur exotische Werte in die

Tastatur gehackt werden müssen. 

Fazit:

    Setzt so etwas jemand mit Yast in die Wirklichkeit um werde ich Yast

    installieren, ansonsten hat es nix auf meinem Gentoo zu Suchen.

PS: Eine Schritt zurück Funktion um begangene Fehler nachträglich sauber

      zu beheben und eine Schritt vor Funktion um die einstellungen nach

      dem Fehler nicht zu verlieren und eine Stop und Resume Funktion um

      den Rechner während der Installation auch mal abstellen zu können

      (z.B. wenn die Arbeitszeit vorbei ist und keine Rechner untätig Strom

      verbrauchen sollen oder man mit surrendem PC nicht gut schläft)

      könnten so manchen Anfängererger vertreiben (ich hätte mir manches 

      unnötige von vorneinstallieren erspart)

Ich kann es nicht lassen!!!

Die graphische Installation ist in Planung  :Wink: 

ich weiss nur noch nicht genau wie ich die Sache angehen soll.

Hier meine Überlegungen:

1. so klein und einfach wie möglich

2. geil muss es aussehen

3. die Anpassung an eine neue Version soll nicht länger als einen Tag beanspruchen

Stand des Projekts:

Planung

Stand der Planung:

Entscheidungsfindung

Stand der Entscheidungsfindung:

Suche nach den geeigneten Tools

Bisherige Optionen:

    1. Bash Skript mit Xdialog (möchte aber den X Server aus meinen

        Abhängikeiten raus halten)

    2. Phyton Skript mit Xdialog (wie 1.; sehr lehrreich für mich, da Blender   

        User)

    3. Bash und Phyton Xdialog (wie 1.; würde mich gerne in beides

        vertiefen)

    4. C/C++ ncurses (Ich lehrne endlich C oder kann man ncurses auch

        mit Bash und/oder Phyton nutzen? )

WENN JEMAND VON GLEICHWERTIGEN ODER GAR BESSEREN MÖGLICHKEITEN WEISS, BITTE MIR MELDEN !!!

Was schon "fast" sicher ist:

    1. es wird ca. 5 bis 6 Kerndateien geben

      a. Datei 1 bis 2 wird die Engine (C/C++, Bash, Phyton oder wie auch

          immer)

      b. Datei mit Schritt für Schritt Doku, geklaut vom Dokuprojekt mit

          Steuerzeichen zum Parsen

      c. Datei mit den Befehlen für die Konsole (die für die "normalen"

          Installationen) mit Steuerzeichen für den Befehlparser (Exoten

          müssen abweichendes nach wie vor eintippen)

      d. Datei mit den Pfaden zu den Konfigurationsdateien

      e. Datei mit konfigurationsdateien übergreiffenden Werten, die sich

          beissen (nur so kann man vor dem Unmöglichen warnen)

      f. die fast vergessene Verlaufsdatei

    2. 1000 und eine Datei für den Luxus (Luxus ist der Sinn dieser Übung)

      a. eine Datei pro Konfigurationsdatei mit Werten und Steuerzeichen

          (genau, für den Parser), da Mensch tippfaul ist  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> leistungsfähig muss es sein

 

Sorry, das ist mein ungeschriebenes Gesetz (für dieses Projekt) und

deshalb habe ich es offensichtlich vergessen zu schreiben.

Ich bin der Meinung, die von mir beschriebenen Funktionen

sind genügend Umfangreich und eine Gentoo Installation ist sicher

leistungsfähig.

Falls dem nicht so ist gilt: BITTE MELDE DICH (darf auch anonym sein, nur

die Funktion musst du nennen;-) 

Mein Tool wird nichts machen, was du sonst nicht auch machen würdest.

Mit einer Ausnahme. Da ich will, dass man die Installation an jedem Möglichen Ort unterbrechen und fortsetzen kann, müssen alle dynamischen Daten gespeichert werden. Wo auch immer die Daten einen Neustart überleben.

Es soll sein wie bei Wintendo, nur alles alles anders und besser z.B. hat jeder die totale Kontrolle über den Neustart:D 

 *Quote:*   

> All of the sudden, Larry the Cow was in control. And he liked it

 

PS: Da habe ich doch tatsächlich eine Datei vergessen. Ich brauche noch einen Verlauf, ohne wird es nicht laufen.Last edited by Slalomsk8er on Wed Jan 26, 2005 1:55 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Sas

Ich habe deinen Beitrag zwar nur überflogen (sorry, aber es ist ja auch noch früh am Morgen  :Wink: ), aber möchte dennoch anmerken:

Du kannst Gentoo ja auch von einem laufenden System wie z.B. Knoppix aus installieren. Da musst du das Installationshandbuch auch nicht ausdrucken, kannst nebenbei surfen und alles aus dem Handbuch in deine Gentoo-Konsole kopieren.

Ansonsten ist meine persönliche Meinung, dass der Aufwand für ein grafisches Installations- und Setuptool woanders besser aufgehoben wäre, genug zu tun gibt es immer. Und zweitens würde es sicher noch mehr Leute anlocken, die sich nicht wirklich mit der Materie befassen wollen und dann früher oder später nerven und direkt oder indirekt schlechte Stimmung verbreiten. Aber wie gesagt: Das ist lediglich meine ganz subjektive Einschätzung.

Gruß, Sas

----------

## øxygen

Also ich habs immer so gemacht, dass ich die Dokumentation einfach nebenbei mit w3m oder lynx gelesen haben.

----------

## dakjo

Wie wäre es mit na ncurses geführten installation ?

Aufgebaut wie die anderen Installer. Ich stell mir das so vor.

1. Festplatte vorbereiten (Partitionen anlegen mountpoint und formatieren). Merkt er sich.

2. Stage auswählen. (evt. runterladen).

3. bootstrap und package update.

4. Packete auswählen komielieren  und konfigurieren.

5. Kernel backen.

6. Reboot.

Man könnte das dan ja auch zum konfigurieren ausbauen alla /etc/conf.d/ bearbeiten etc.

Wenn jemand daran interesse hat fang ich mal damit an, so nen ding zu proggen.

----------

## amne

Einen Installer zu programmieren, der ebensoviel Flexibilität wie die momentane Installation bietet ist viel Arbeit. Allein die verschiedenen "normalen" Möglichkeiten (Stage 1-3, mit/ohne GRP) sind verschieden. Wenn man dann noch die alternativen Methoden hinzuzieht und alles bedenkt, was nicht mal als alternative Methode in der Doku steht und trotzdem möglich ist (z.B. mal schnell auf dem schnellen Rechner ein System in nem chroot bauen und auf dem anderen nur mehr nen Snapshot davon entpacken) wird die Sache wirklich haarig. Natürlich könnte man die Flexibilität zugunsten einer "einfachen Installation" beschneiden, aber Flexibilität ist eine der tragenden Säulen von Gentoo.

Falls ich dich noch nicht überzeugt haben sollte: Es gibt schon einige Ansätze in die Richtung, wenn du wirklich sowas machen willst ist es vielleicht sinnvoll, sich erstmal die bestehenden Dinge anzusehen und vielleicht dort mitzuhelfen.

GLIS: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=55293

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Ich stell mir das auch so vor. 

Nur wird es 2 Fenster geben nr. 1 Doku mit Verweisssystem in die man und Info Pages, wellche dann in dem Fenster erscheinen sollten. Fenster Nr. 2 mit Eingabe- und Auswahlmöglichkeiten. Sowol für die Befehle, die du Normalerweise in die shell tippst beim installen, als auch für das Vormatieren der Platten und das Editieren der konfigurations Dateien. Auch soll das Dokufenster bei bedarf durch ein 2. Befehls- und Editfenster ersetzt werden können. 

Welchen Teil willst du proggen und mit was?

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich glaube, wenn du das ganze mit ncurses machst, wirst du mehr Erfolg haben, denn eine der schöne Sachen an der  gentoo Installation ist, dass du nicht einen X Server  brauchst um zu installeiren, wie SuSE. 

Was man machen könnte ist wie eine Installationsanleitung in ncurses, so dass man von der livecd aus die Doku liest und somit auch mehr Sicherheit beim installarien bekommt, aber das ist mehr an die n00bs gerichtet, denn alte Hassen wollen sowas nicht.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Dieses Konzept sollte dich nicht hindern solche spez wünsche zu verwirklichen .

Und glis ist eine automatische Installation und nicht eine benutzergeführte mit graphik.

----------

## Deever

Wie wärs mit mit einem Slang-Prog mit Intrinsic-Funktionen? Dann könnte man das Prog sogar skripten?

Gruß && HTH!

/dev

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Slalomsk8er wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Neulinge werden zum Lesen erzogen (da Nebendran steht wie es geht, 
> 
> schafft es das Problem eventuell nicht mal in dieses Forum 
> ...

 

Das glaube ich nicht, sogar das Gegenteil, denn eine graphische Oberfläche unterdrückt das Lesen. Ich kenne das von meinen Komilitonen, sie wolle Linux nicht, weil sie angeblich Kommandos lernen sollen und nichts lesen wollen, sie sind so zufrieden mit einer  graphischen Oberfläche, weil sie "intuitiv" ist und man braucht keine Anleitung dazu. Und das sind die ewige Argumente der  Winmdows Benutzer. Die meisten neulinge sind teilweise Windof Benuzter  und wollen nicht lesen, wenn du aber  noch dazy eine Graphische Oberfläche gibst, dann werden sie die doku nie wieder lesen, ich war am Anfang auch so, deshalb habe ich SuSE genommen, weil ich nix lesen musste. Heute bin ich vernünftig und lese die Doku, weil ohne Doku kommt man mit der  "Intuition" nicht weiter.

----------

## cow_gone_mad

Man kann auch bei der Installation von Gentoo per Live-CD die Dokumentation am Bildschirm mitlesen. Einfach mit Alt+F1 - F6 auf ein anderes Konsolenfenster wechseln.

Vielleicht wäre es vereinfachend wenn man mit der Maus Cut and Paste hätte. Ich weiss nur nicht, ob das Programm für Maus in der Konsole dies unterstüzt. Aber ich kann es mir durchaus vorstellen.

----------

## boris64

wer ein vernünftig eingerichtetes linux haben will, sollte sich das auch komplett selbst einrichten.

eine grafische installation a la suse/madrake/etc. (ob nun mit xserver oder 

ncurses-basiert) und [ja]-/[nein]-anklickdialoge sind da imho nicht gerade

fördernd und produktiv.

und, wie amne irgendwo oben schon sagte, wird so eine sache ein riesenaufwand, den man 

eigentlich per hand und doku viel einfacher/individueller  bereinigen kann.

man denke echt nur mal an die GRP/nicht-GRP wähloption.

damit ist das ganze schon aufwendiger als eine redhatinstallation (und wenn

man sich deren installationsassistenten "anaconda" anguckt, läuft man weg bei den ganzen bugs.)

...und wer das ganze grafisch will, nimmt halt 'ne gnoppix-/knoppix-cd.

----------

## Basti_litho

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ... aber das ist mehr an die n00bs gerichtet, denn alte Hassen wollen sowas nicht.

 

Ich arbeite nun schon ne ganze weile mit Gentoo und hab's auch diverse male installiert - und ich muss sagen: Eine ncurses Installation fände ich sehr brauchbar - es nimmt mir einfach ne menge Arbeit ab. Dieses nebenbei die Install-doku zu lesen und die Schritte "nachzumachen" finde ich einfach nur nervig. Auch wenn ich's schon ein paar mal installiert hab, kann ich mir die ganzen einzelen Schritte nie merken  :Very Happy: 

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> wer ein vernünftig eingerichtetes linux haben will, sollte sich das auch komplett selbst einrichten. 
> 
> eine grafische installation a la suse/madrake/etc. (ob nun mit xserver oder 
> 
> ncurses-basiert) und [ja]-/[nein]-anklickdialoge sind da imho nicht gerade 
> ...

 

Naja, ich hab letztens Archlinux installiert - die haben eine Ncursus basierte Installation - und es war sehr produktiv und fördernd - da es einfach schnell und sehr unkompliziert ablief.

Daher: ich würde mich für eine Ncurses basierte Installation aussprechen.

Gruss,

Basti

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *cow_gone_mad wrote:*   

> Vielleicht wäre es vereinfachend wenn man mit der Maus Cut and Paste hätte. Ich weiss nur nicht, ob das Programm für Maus in der Konsole dies unterstüzt. Aber ich kann es mir durchaus vorstellen.

 

Es gibt schon manche Treiber für Mouse unter einer Console, das hatte ich unter SuSE, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, wie sie heißen.

----------

## MrTom

Was soll das eigentlich immer mit den Installer?

1. Man hat doch mehrere Consolen und es gibt den Befehl Screen.

Entweder ich mach es mit der Console und hab z.B. auf der ersten die Installation auf der zweiten mit links die Doku und auf dem dritten z.B. IRC-Client oder bash laufen...

Ich nehme immer screen. Liegt aber evtl. daran, dass ich selber nie auf der Maschine installiere, sondern meistens über ssh. CD rein und booten. SSH starten, screen starten. Nun kann ich von jedem Ort aus installieren. Selbst bei Kunden mach ich das so.... Da halt dann über eine VPN-Verbindung...

2. Spez. bei Gentoo wird es NIE einen Installer geben, der für alle gerecht wird.

Da bei Gentoo vor allem die "Experten" rumspielen, wird es niemals einen Installer geben der das alles richtig abdecken kann. Wenn man sich die letzten Meldungen bei Debian ansieht, kennt man sich aus. Wie lange arbeiten die schon einen neuen Installer?

3. Einfachen Installer selber schreiben

Für 0815-Installationen, wie z.B. Server, die immer bei mir einen gleichen Grundaufbau haben, kann man sich doch selber ein einfaches Script schreiben.

Hatte mal ein sehr einfaches Script geschrieben. Die .config und andere Dateien waren einfach auf einer Disk oder auf einem anderen Server. Fertig! Bis zum ersten Boot reicht das voll aus.

4. Für gleiche Installation muss es ja nicht immer eine Installation sein

Für die Insallation daheim, sind die paar Befehle doch gleich eingetippt, damit der PC arbeitet!

Wenn es z.B. bei einer Firma mehrfache Installationen sind, kann man ja mit Images etc. arbeiten.

5. Ein Installer verlangsamt die Entwicklung.

Da ein Installer immer wieder auf die aktuelle Version angepasst werden muss. Werden neue Versionen von Gentoo nicht mehr so schnell rauskommen. Sieht man ja bei Debian. Vor allem hat man das Problem, dass die Basis von Gentoo mehr als flexibel ist. Der eine nimmt die Stages von der LiveCD. Der andere nimmt Hardened, der andere Beta-Stages von einem FTP-Server. Das müsste immer im Installer berücksichtig werden!

Soll nun kein ANTI-Installer-Statement werden! Bin selber von einem Installer gar nicht so abgeneigt. Aber ob es spez. bei Gentoo einen Sinn macht? Das ist die Frage!

Und nur damit man von der Anleitung mit Cut & Paste rumspielen kann (davon halt ich auch nix. Wenn man was nicht tippt, dann merkt man sich das auch nicht!), kann man auch einen Mouse-Treiber starten und meinen Punkt 1 nehmen...

Und wenn schon einen Installer, dann NUR Text unter Console! Alles andere sieht man ja, was da rauskommt...

JustMy2Cent

MrTom

----------

## boris64

 *Quote:*   

> Es gibt schon manche Treiber für Mouse unter einer Console, das hatte ich unter SuSE, ich weiß aber nicht mehr, wie sie heißen

 

heisst gpm.

1. "gpm" in die USE-FLAGS

2. emerge gpm

3. falls man "gpm" nicht eh in den USE-flags hatte, muss man diverse

    apps wie z.b. mc neu kompilieren.

4. voila, mausbedienung in der console.

----------

## dakjo

So, nochmal. 

Das ganze soll ein Installer, erstmal für noobs sein, der bei der Installation unterstützt, bzw. einen komplett durch die Installation führt.

Erste Implementation von stage3 aus. Kompletter ablauf erstmal laut Gentoo Quickinstall.

Schreiben werde ich das in C/C++ mit ncurses. Sprachunterstützung und weitere features erst nach dem ersten release. Das ganze , so stell ich mir das vor, wird modular. Der gesamte aufbau soll später halt wie der Yast sein.

Ach so, unterstützt gtk mitlerweile auch framebuffer ? Man kann das ganze ja so aufbauen, das die funktionen vom CUI, bzw. GUI gelöst sind und jenachdem ob es eine X Session (also auch evtl. der framebuffer) oder eine Terminal Session ist eine entscheidung über das Menü getroffen wird.

Ich werde es auf jedenfall schreiben, und dann auch hier posten. Soll ja nur ne noob unterstützung werden, Wer es halt lieber vin Hand mag machst von Hand.

----------

## cow_gone_mad

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> heisst gpm.

 

Habe es mir gerade installiert, und funktioniert wunderbar. Also das Problem mit der Maus unter der Live CD wäre ohne grösseren Aufwand lösbar.

Mit dem Maustreiber kann ich problemlos Texte kopieren. Das Navigieren im Browser wäre noch etwas mühsam. Dies könnte man aber durch bessere Mausunterstüzung von diesem lösen.

----------

## MrTom

@dakjo: Ich möchte Dich ja nicht in Deinem Tatendrang behindern, aber schau Dir mal diese Links an:

http://glis.sourceforge.net/

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/installer/index.xml

http://www.latinux.org/

http://sourceforge.net/projects/geninstaller/

Ist es da vielleicht doch besser, bei einem bestehenden Projekt mitzuwirken? Muss ja nicht jeder das Rad neu erfinden.

----------

## kosta

Der beste grafische Installer ist für mich die Anleitung auf gentoo.org. Ich hoffe ehrlich gesagt, dass es nie einen tollen Installer für Gentoo geben wird, egal ob ncurses, X oder sonstwas.

Ich kam erst letzte Woche wieder zu dem zweifelhaften Genuss, die Installer von Mandrake und Suse zu sehen: Solchen Mist will ich unter Gentoo echt nicht haben!

Zum Installieren von Gentoo muss man im wesentlichen nur Befehle abtippen, zum Partitionieren, Archiv entpacken usw. Wem das zu viel ist, der wird später sowieso nicht die wahren Qualitäten von Gentoo erkennen können. 

So wie es jetzt ist, lässt sich Gentoo auch auf einer Kloschüssel installieren, und es ist (fast) egal ,welches Medium man zum Installieren benutzt.

Wenn jetzt irgendjemand einen tollen grafischen Installter entwickelt, der dann irgendwann wie ein Kropf auf meinen geliebten Gentoo draufsitzt, und das System seiner jetzigen Flexibilität beraubt, dann wäre ich echt unglücklich.

Die Zeit zur Entwicklung eines solchen "Tools" wäre in einem anderen Projekt wirklich besser aufgehoben.

mod edit: Zwillingspost entfernt.  :Wink:  amne

----------

## musv

Du mußt das zwar nicht unbedingt 2x posten, aber ansonsten geb ich Dir voll recht. 

Graf. Installer? Was soll der Blödsinn?

Ich durfte desletztens auch der graf. Installation von einem Mandrake beiwohnen. Wenn man das Design noch etwas ändert, dann könnte man das fast mit Windows verwechseln. 

Und förderlich ist ein grafischer Installer überhaupt nicht. Der fördert eher die Faulheit und die Dummheit. Ich hab bis jetzt Gentoo vielleicht 6 oder 7 mal vollkommen neu installiert. Mittlerweile kenn ich den Installationsablauf fast auswendig. Und wenn ich jetzt grob darüber nachdenk, sind das sowieso max. 10 oder 15 Befehle. Wer braucht für 10 Befehle ein grafisches Installationstool? Die meiste Zeit verschlingt die make.conf mit ihren USE-Flags. Dafür gibt es aber bereits schon ein Tool (nennt sich ufed). Die Mirrorserver kann man ebenfalls automatisch eintragen lassen. Und für den Kernel gibts auch schon grafische Oberflächen (xconfig, gconfig). 

Ich hatte vor ca. 2 Jahren mit Linux angefangen. Damals war das noch ein Suse8.0 (Das schlechteste Linux aller Zeiten meiner Meinung nach). Die Installation war vollständig grafisch und ich hab nichtmal annähernd gewußt, wofür welche Config-Datei war, und wo was stand. Deswegen finde ich, daß Gentoo gerade für Anfänger sehr gut geeignet ist. So einfach geschriebene und umfassende Docus wie bei Gentoo findet man bei keiner einzigen anderen Distri. 

Fazit: Falls man Gentoo irgendwann mal grafisch installieren _muß_, spätestens dann such ich mir 'ne neue Distri.

PS: Wer eine grafische Installation will, der benutzt wahrscheinlich auch genkernel.... Und irgendwann mal sind wir dann auch soweit, daß es fertige Gentoo-Kernel gibt.

----------

## tuxie

Hallo,

ich denke eine Grafische Installation ist für eine Schnellinstallation garnicht so verkehrt. Man könnte ja zwei Live-CD´s machen eine Ohne und eine mit G-Installer. Ich sehe da einen  Vorteil. Es würden auch weniger Linuxerfahrene auf Gentoo umsteigen. Ja sicher sind es nur ein paar befehle die zu tippen. Es muß ja nicht gleich ala SuSE sein. Aber eine hilfe bei der PArtitionierung und des formatieren wäre nicht ganz schlecht. Wenn man von Stage 1 an beginnt hat sowieso das meiste der Rechner zu tun   :Very Happy:  .

TSchau Ingo

P.S.: Solange ein G-Installer ein kann ist dann macht weiter so.

----------

## Basti_litho

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich denke eine Grafische Installation ist für eine Schnellinstallation garnicht so verkehrt. Man könnte ja zwei Live-CD´s machen eine Ohne und eine mit G-Installer.
> 
> 

 

bzw. einfach einen Grafischen Installer mit auf die CD packen - wer möchte kann immer noch die Befehle abtippen - und die dafür zu faul sind - können den G. Installer benutzen.

Gruss,

Basti 

(der die ganze Aufregung nicht wirklich verstehen kann.)

----------

## Slalomsk8er

 *Quote:*   

> wer ein vernünftig eingerichtetes linux haben will, sollte sich das auch komplett selbst einrichten.
> 
> eine grafische installation a la suse/madrake/etc. (ob nun mit xserver oder
> 
> ncurses-basiert) und [ja]-/[nein]-anklickdialoge sind da imho nicht gerade
> ...

 

Meine Meinung, ich finde nur deren Aussehen und die Möglichkeit mehrere Dinge zusammen zu bringen faszinierend. 

 *Quote:*   

> Das ganze soll ein Installer, erstmal für noobs sein, der bei der Installation unterstützt, bzw. einen komplett durch die Installation führt.
> 
> 

 

Hoffendlich mit Doku und keine Ja/Nein Dialoge. Sondern die Standartbefehle, die an der Stelle üblich sind. Die Möglichkeit einen Befehl auch manuell zu pasten/tippen sollte gegeben sein.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Erste Implementation von stage3 aus. Kompletter ablauf erstmal laut Gentoo Quickinstall.
> 
> 

 

Bitte implementiere keine Stages. 

Implementiere einen Dokubrowser (Forward, Back, eine Adressliste und Links auf man und info pages)

und einen Befehlbrowser (Liste mit Buttonbälken mit den zur Zeit sinnfollen Befehlen und ein Textfeld um einen eigenen Befehl tippen zu können. Ein Ja/Nein Schalter der dir erlaubt den Wert in die Schritt-X-Befehl-Konfigurations-Datei zu schreiben. Das dürften die ersten Konfigurationsdatein sein die sich wie von selber schreiben, du musst nur bei der ersten Installation auf die Buttons verzichten. Das Teil sollte scroll bar sein, da man nie weiss, ob es gar 100 Buttons werden)

und einen Configbrowser (Wie Dokubrowser. Grabbt aber alle Variablen im File und macht so tolle Auswahlleisten(eingeben und auswählen) daraus. Bei Variablen die mehrere Werte haben können z.B. Useflaggs könnte die Auswahlleiste jeweils eine Stelle weiter springen (hat noch keiner glaube ich). Die Config-Konfigurationsdatei zu jeder Configdatei  könnte sich auch mit dem Trick von Oben alleine bauen!)

und einen Partitionierer (fdisk)

und zwei Fenster (Um die Browser nach belieben darin zu zeigen mit 3

Buttons zum umstellen also auch zwei Configbrowser möglich sind)

Zur implementation von Stages muss man "nur" noch die Schritt für Schritt Doku erstellen und einmal installen und du hasst bei jedem Schritt beim nächsten Mal was zum auswählen (und mit einer Verlaufdatei könntest du ala Glis die Sache ohne Gui automatisch laufen lassen)!!! 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Schreiben werde ich das in C/C++ mit ncurses. Sprachunterstützung und weitere features erst nach dem ersten release. Das ganze , so stell ich mir das vor, wird modular. Der gesamte aufbau soll später halt wie der Yast sein.

 

Die Sprach unterstützung können die Leute selber machen, falls du das Dokufile anständig auf Englisch kommentierst.

Was für weitere features?

Hast du nicht mit bekommen, Yast wird OpenSource also progge was sinnfolles neues oder es ist vergebene liebes Mühe.

Hier wollen soviso die Wenigsten eine Installation alla Yast, schon meine Version des Installers soll zu einschränkend sein (wüsste nicht wo und wie) .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach so, unterstützt gtk mitlerweile auch framebuffer ? Man kann das ganze ja so aufbauen, das die funktionen vom CUI, bzw. GUI gelöst sind und jenachdem ob es eine X Session (also auch evtl. der framebuffer) oder eine Terminal Session ist eine entscheidung über das Menü getroffen wird.

 

Die Gui ist immer als Modul zu bauen, da man sie nicht immer braucht und der Installer auch ohne laufen soll. 

```
slalominstall -G <Verlaufdatei>
```

Installiert Gentoo neu und zwar so wie letztes Mal.

MrTom deine Links sind ganz nett aber was ich hier vorschlage bieted keines dieser Projekte.

Ich will eine graphische Installation, die den Benutzer unterstützt (durch Doku, Auswählen und cut and paste) dabei aber nichts verhindert (wie lange begügst du dich mit einem hinderlichen Installer, wenn du es auch von Hand machen kannst?). Ausserdem ist das Teil nach meinem Konzept so flexibel, dass das Ding mit entschprechenden Dokudateien zur graphischen Gentoo install und menagement Konsole mutieren kann und soll.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

 *Quote:*   

> Fazit: Falls man Gentoo irgendwann mal grafisch installieren _muß_, spätestens dann such ich mir 'ne neue Distri.

 

Die LiveCD wird dich eher fragen, ob du Gentoo mit oder ohne Installer installen willst. Und ich würde mich ausserst geehrt fühlen, wenn es ein Installer nach meinem Konzept auf die offizielle LiveCD schafft.

Grins:

Bitte wählen sie ihre Gentoo install Art.

1. manuell

2. mein Installer

2. Yast für DAUs

----------

## The-Osiris

ich hab den ganzen Thread nur überflogen trotzdem hab ich eine meinung dazu:

Grafische Installation ja/nein ?

Ich finde das Argument "wer ein gutes linux haben will soll sich es selbst konfigurieren" gut! nicht umsonst steigt man ja auf so ein Betriebsystem um! Hätte ja keinen Sinn wenn ich von MS weggehe, weils ma am orsch geht das ma alles in den rachen geschoben wird was i ned will oder brauch, und dann such ich ma a Linux aus damit i flexibler bin und dann schiebt ma das genauso seine Komponenten mit hinein.

Trotzdem wäre eine etwas genauere Beschreibung notwendig denke ich. 

Ich als kompletter Linux Newb muss mal sagen:

Obwohl ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft habe gentoo mit grafischer usw zum laufen zu bringen, bin ich echt begeistert und sage: weiter so!

AN SUSE UND ÄHNLICHEM !

Ihr solltet euch was schämen sowas aus einem guten Projekt zu machen!!

zb. RH9 kein mp3 support!! Wenn sogar MS Mp3 support hat wieso sperrt man dann bei einem Linux einem GNU-Projekt sowas raus!

MP3 hat sowieso nie das Klangerlebniss einer CD die man mit dem Herzen kauft  :Razz: 

Na jetzt gehts zu weit, aus 

bussi Manu

----------

## cng

ich bin in etwa gleicher meinung wie MrTom. 

ich bin ein anfänger in sachen linux.. da ich grafikblöd bin, wechselte ich von der absoluten katastrophe zu suse. 

suse hat wirklich gute sachen, aber mich nerfte es, dass ich nicht wusste, was da im hintergrund abging. 

die installation mit yast geht wirklich schnell, und einfach, aber lernen tut man da nicht viel (nim einem suse 

guru den yast wegg... und nun?) ich schaute nach einem andern linux rum und lernte glücklicherweise gentoo 

kennen. gentoo ist wirklich genial. ich habe ein geiles linux und kann dabei extrem viel lerenen. ja lernen.

das ist meiner meinung sehr wichtig. 

die installation ist nun wirklich kein problem (solange die hardware tut   :Rolling Eyes:   ) und lesen muss man nur das erste mal

viel. Ich hab meine eigene doku pro system mit den spezifischen einstellungen. Damit komme ich rasch voran.

die installationsdauer ab stage1 finde eher müsam..

wenn es aber trotzdem eine grafische installation sein muss, (bitte verzeit mir wegen dieser aussage!) fände ich 

die von freeBSD Nicht schlecht. Sorry!!

(live free or die)

michael

----------

## komakapitaen

Also ich finde ein Gentoo Installations-GUI  sehr sinnvoll. Man kann doch nicht   von ganz normalen DAU´s erwarten, auf eine Linux-Distribution umzusteigen ohne vor der Flut der Probleme, angefangen mit der ohnehin zu beklagenden Anwendersoftware-Situation unter Linux, Libraryshare-Ärger unter Suse und Dependency-Problemen á la Debian/Knoppix zum scheitern verurteilt zu sein. Gentoo und das Portage-Verfahren ist nunmal das beste Packetmanagement, das ich kenne. Und deshalb sollte Gentoo nicht mit einer komplizierten Installation abschrecken.

Angefangen hat schließlich jeder einmal ... und emerge rult nunmal. Abgesehen davon sollte jedem User selbst überlassen sein, wie sehr er sich in das System vertiefen will, und deshalb sollte auch niemand zum lesen ERZOGEN werden müssen. Ich interessiere mich nur temporär für mein System, da ich Audio Editor bin - und lediglich aus Stabilitätsgründen umsteigen wollen würde - aber gerade in Sachen VST-  und ASIO-Software von Linuxalternativen  immernoch nicht vergleichbar überzeugt bin. Aber soll meine Lesefaulheit ein Grund sein, mir Gentoo und sein geniales Paketmanagement zu verwehren? Ich finde solche Voraussetzungen an Linuxuser von einigen Mitgliedern der Linuxgemeinde ausgehend zutiefst arrogant -so nach dem Motto: Linux ist nichts für Dumme sondern nur für so superschlaue Computercracks, für die wir nur uns halten.

Ich sag deshalb: Schluß mit dem Drumrumgelaber und her mit der grafischen Installation!! Auf daß Linux ANWENDERFREUNDLICH im herkömmlichen Sinne werden möge ...

----------

## sarahb523

Hi

so ich steure mal ein kleine beispiel implementierung für die partitionierung von datenträgern bei. Dies kann man auch gut für eine installation auf der konsole verwenden.

einfach den code in eine datei z.b. ecfdisk (enhanced cfdisk) kopieren, +x setzen und als root ausführen.

Man könnte das ganze noch mit formatieren erweitern wenn man lust hat.

Weiß jemand wie ich rausbekomme ob z.b. /dev/discs/disc1/disc ide,scsi oder was auch immer ist?

das script benötig (alles auf der livecd): 

-bash

-dialog

-cfdisk

-sfdisk

```

#!/bin/bash

# ecfdisk by sarah bransdor, license: gpl

TMP="/tmp/"

LANG=de_DE@euro

function gsetup_part() {

   _DISKS=`ls -Ad1 /dev/discs/*/disc` 

   list=

   echo "start"

   for i in $_DISKS;

     do

      list="$list $i Datenträger " ;

   done

   _SEL="x"

       while [[ -n $_SEL ]]

        do

   

   if ! `dialog --extra-button --extra-label "Info" --ok-label "Partitionieren" --cancel-label "Ende" --title "Disk Auswahl" --menu "Wählen Sie eine Disk aus zum Partitionieren" 15 65 7 $list 2> $TMP.BUFFER`; then

     _SEL=`cat  $TMP.BUFFER`

     if [ -z $_SEL ]; then

       echo ""

     else

      sfdisk -l $_SEL > $TMP.BUFFER

      dialog --textbox $TMP.BUFFER 22 70

     fi

   else

   _SEL=`cat  $TMP.BUFFER`

   

   if [ -z $_SEL ]; then

     echo ""

   else

     cfdisk $_SEL

   fi

   fi

       done

}

gsetup_part

rm  $TMP.BUFFER

dialog --clear

```

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *komakapitaen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dumme sondern nur für so superschlaue Computercracks, für die wir nur uns halten.
> 
> 

 

Damit bin ich nicht einverstanden. Lesen ist wichtig, weil man dadurch lernen kann, außerdem wirst du in der Linux Welt aufs Lesen angewisen sein, vor allem, wenn du keine graphsiche Oberfläche hast (man und info pages sind ein Beispiel dafür). Und ich bin der Meinung, dass man die Leute schon zum Lesen erziehen müsste, denn da kann man selbständig werden. Manche Kumpels von mir (die nur windows benutzen) sagen immer: ich will nichts lesen, Windows ist gut, weil es intuitiv klar ist usw. Das kann gut sein, mit der Intuition sind die Sachen einfacher, die Frage ist, ob man man mit der Inituition schon ausreicht, dass du alles kannst/verstehst? Und manche Sachen können nicht intuitiv gemacht werden, die Installation von Linux muss durchgeführt werden, wenn man weiß was man tut, dafür hast du aber die Wahl, das zu nehmen, was du willst und nicht was jemand für dich entscheidet.

----------

## sarahb523

@pablo_supertux

Also auch mit Installer muß man wissen was man tut. Ok man bekommt ein paar Sachen vorgegeben die man evtl. aus Unwissenheit nicht ändert. Es kann sogar sein das default werte total ungünstig für die betreffende Installation sind. ABER es wird zumindest möglich die Software zu installieren. (später kann man es immerhin noch ändern)

He wie wäre es wenn du bei KDE/GNOME ab sofort keine default werte mehr bekommst. Wenn du jeden Kleinkram angeben mußt und dann auch noch nachlesen mußt wozu jede Kleinigkeit da ist -- viel Spaß  :Wink: 

Wie wäre es ohne portage? Weil du mußt doch die patches immer per hand reinmachen (man könnte ja verlernen wie das geht).

Ich bin gerade zu gentoo gekommen damit ich bei der Software install WENIGER arbeit habe.

In der anderen Distries ist es sehr mühsam manche software zu kompilieren, weil man da alles per hand zusammensuchen muß (außer es gibt nen [u]passendes[/] rpm)

Und übrigends wie sieht es denn mit dem kernel aus? Ich glaube kaum das irgend jemand die .config immer per hand bearbeitet. 'menuconfig' ist ja auch eine supi konfigurationshilfe.

Naja und wenn ich mir genkernel so ansehe - was muß man da noch über den kernel wissen? evtl. noch ein miniscript mit "dialog" wo man die cmd-zeilen parameter präsentiert bekommt (und evtl. ne hardware erkennung) und schon ist kernel backen das reinste kinderspiel.

hier mal eine kleine liste aller gentoo tools (bestimmt nich vollständig)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=67849

Ich kannte bis heute von den tools nur so ungefähr 3 und das ist eine GROßE SCHWÄCHE von gentoo! Da es kein zentrales install/admin tool gibt basteln viele user an durchaus brauchbaren tools und durch die fehlende koordination seitens des gentoo teams bleiben den meisten usern, die eine vereinfachung nötig hätten, diese tools unbekannt.

Gerade dieses wochenende hätte ich mir sowas wie "appear" gewünscht und mich schon gefragt ob die emerge entwickler noch nie an sowas gedacht haben. Tja seit heute weiß ich das es sowas gibt und werde es jetzt auch einsetzen.

Also bitte nicht immer so negativ über installer meckern. Wie schon oft hier gesagt, wer es benutzen will benutzt es, wer nicht will der läßt es eben bleiben.

Unter Linux lernt z.B. der otto-normal windows user schon mehr als er evtl. in seiner windows "karriere" gentan hat. Man muß die menschen ja nicht überfordern. 

Im übrigen bei den meisten Usern wo ich linux installiert habe, da stelle ich heute auch immer noch alles ein. Aber gerade dafür wäre eine schnell und einfache admin für mich sehr wichtig, denn ich hab nich ewig Zeit und außerdem vergißt man öfters mal was und dann kann ich den usern nich zumuten irgendwelche textfiles zu öffnen und dann kryptische parameter einzugeben (besonders wenn keine englisch kenntnisse vorhanden sind, sind die einstellungen SEHR kryptisch)

----------

## pablo_supertux

Ich habe nix gegen tools, die dir helfen (wie make menuconfig oder so, und ich kenne gentoo user, die die .config selber schreiben, ich benutze menuconfig).

Was KDE/Gnome angeht, weiß ich nicht, ich benutze das nicht, ich benutze Fluxbox und meistens nur Konsole, ich starte den X Server, nur wenn ich ihn brauchen, denn ich surfe auch im Netz mit w3m.

Ich habe nicht wegen Installer gemeckert, wie andere es getan haben, denn ich weiß, wie ich angefangen hab. Aber (da spreche ich nur für mich) ich bin glückglich, dass es unter gentoo kein Click-Installer gibt oder so, ich wollte immer alles selber machen. emerge nimmt dir auch sehr viel Arbeit, aber man kann nicht mit rpm oder debs vergleichen.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Sehr guter Punkt sarahb523.

Nicht Jeder kann Englisch und nicht Jeder der Englisch kann versteht auch Computerenglisch. Auch Kryptisch ist leider keine standartisierte Sprache, darum sind solche Tools wichtig. 

Deshalb bringt konstruktive Vorschläge oder Kritik.

Für das Meckern könnt ihr ja die Topic "Ich finde Installer nicht cool" eröffnen.

Wir bauen die Tools, die wir wollen auf jeden Fall.

----------

## sarahb523

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge nimmt dir auch sehr viel Arbeit, aber man kann nicht mit rpm oder debs vergleichen.
> 
> 

 

emerge is besser als rpm/deb, nur dauert es leider unverhältnismäßg länger.  :Sad: 

Eine komplette weiter->weiter->fertig installation muß es ja nicht geben. Aber eine kleines tool wo man das stage file ausgewählt kann und dann werden eben noch distfiles kopiert .... das ist doch eh immer das selbe, das kann man doch automatisieren und zwar am besten so das alle was davon haben.

Ich persönlich hab mir mit dialog so'ne art installer gebastelt. Der is zwar noch nich perfekt, aber man brauch nix unnötiges eingeben.

Das script zum partitionieren hab ich ja gepostet und weitere scripte sind in arbeit. Wenns fertig ist hab ich ne Lösung für alle die gentoo (stage3) auf einer partition+swap installieren wollen (dual boot ist möglich)

Bei meinen Installer versuchen hab ich festgestellt, das wenn man es richtig macht (pyton/c++ +ncurses) es garnich so schwer ist einen brauchbaren relariv allg. gültigen installer zu basteln.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Die foll graphische Variante wird wohl nun doch die Erste, die ich machen werde. Da ich das Potential meines Konzepts nur dann voll nutzen kann. Jedoch sollte die CUI- der GUI-Version bald nachfolgen, da ich bald nicht mehr ohne das Tool arbeiten möchte (weiss ich jetzt schon).

Ich werde das Konzept noch weiter durchsetzen, mit einer Projekt orientierten Speicherung in Dateien lassen sich jegliche admin. Arbeiten aufzeichnen. Beim nächsten Mal wird einem dann mit den alten Werten geholfen (auch mit eigener Doku falls die geschrieben wurde).

Somit hat das Baby einen neuen Namen verdient.

Graphical Install and Menagement Console       GIMC

Character based(Characteral?) Install and Menagement Console   CIMC

Oder etwas in der Art  :Wink: 

----------

## sarahb523

 *Slalomsk8er wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Graphical Install and Menagement Console       GIMC
> 
> Character based(Characteral?) Install and Menagement Console   CIMC
> ...

 

ich wäre für

Gentoo Install and Management Center (oder Console)      GIMC

GIMC kann man dann wie "gimik" aussprechen. Paßt dann auch ein wenig. gimiks sind zusätzliche dinge die man evtl. nich braucht, aber sie bringen freude  :Very Happy: 

ciao

sarah

----------

## mo-ca

@sarahb523: stimme dir voll und ganz zu. 

es gibt nunmal diese tools um gewisse automatismen zu vereinfachen. ich hatte mir sowas mal für alsa geschrieben, aber das script is irgendeinem system-crash zu grunde gefallen (m$ is sicher schuld  :Wink:  )

das wichtigste ist: dass man WÄHLEN kann, was man möchte, eine hardcore install oder eine menügeführte, wo der user schritt für schritt erlkärungen bekommt und diese dann umsetzen kann.

eine vollends grafische install marke suse hätte meines erachtens nur einen Vorteil: das n00bs eher auf eine linux-ditribution wechseln, doch dieser gedanke trübt, denn sobald das grobe gemacht ist, stehen jene rum und kriegen komplexe, weil sie X nicht konfiguriert kriegen, da hier die setup fehlt.

fazit: kleine helferlein (wie net-setup): OK; grafische install: besser nicht

----------

## cng

eine grafische installation oder nicht ist echt eine schwere frage. auf der einen seite benutzen viele gentoo weil es eben nicht grafisch ist wie suse, 

auf der andern seite würde gentoo um einiges populärer (oder so) wenn die anfänger mit einer grafischen installation geführt würden (weil man 

eben nicht liest will/muss). ich finde gentoo so i.o, wie es ist, denn so konnte ich viel lernen und ich weiss wo ich was gemacht habe. ich kenne 

mich in dieser materie zuwenig gut aus. aber wäre es nicht denkbar, die grafische installation für vorkompilierte packete zu erstellen? ich denke, 

dass die grafische installation vorwiegend von unerfahrenen usern bevorzugt würde, welche sicher alles vorgeben haben wollen   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Was auch immer GIMC bedueten soll ist mir Wurst (können wir ewig ändern), was sicher ist GIMC wird das Baby heissen  :Wink: 

Ne hardcore Install wirds wohl werden (nix mit menügeführt) aber mit Doku.

Und eben den Gimiks (bin verdammt tippfaul) die erfreuen sollen.

PS: Frage mich nur, wie ich das proggen soll ohne tippen zu müssen?

----------

## _hephaistos_

halloa,

ja, aber gehts denn zB bei gentoo nicht darum, dass man sich in die materie linux/hardware/os einliest, damit auseinandersetzt und hoffentlich was davon lernt?

ein grafischer installer vielleicht schon, aber ich bin ehrlich gesagt (hab vorher fast nichts mit linux zu tun gehabt - nur kurz debian) mit der dokumentation SEHR gut durchgekommen... da is eh alles schon vorgekaut. man hat vielleicht den ein oder anderen fehler noch drin, aber da muss man halt durch.

oder wollt ihr auch emerge dann grafisch anbieten? oder ev. gleich so ein "Gentoo-Update vorhanden" Tooltip in der Taskleiste?  :Smile: 

meine meinung: nicht notwendig.

ciao

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Was haltet ihr von Python und TKinter als Mittel zur Implementation?

Weiss jemand wie man eine Shell in ein python/tkinter Fenster einbindet oder hinein spiegelt (Ein- und Ausgabe plus alles in einer Datei mit schreibt)? Es soll ja auch *x Shell's für Windows geben, kann man die auch so nutzen (Installation von Windows aus, falls nicht nur eine *ist bei uns Standart* Partition vorhanden ist)? Auch ein putty/ssh zur Auswahl währe keine schlechte Sache, da man auf diese Art sein Gentoo vom XP in der Schule oder beim Arbeiten aus administrieren kann.

PS: Langsam wird GIMC ein Grossprojekt (jetzt sogar Plattform unabhängig) aber auch immer ausgefeilter in der Planung (die Fenster sind bald fertig (auf Papier), sobald sie fertig sind werde ich eine digitale Version posten).

----------

## sarahb523

Hmm remote admin? Aber dafür gibts doch webmin. Ok lokal ist's schön mit einem tool passend zum window manager zu arbeiten, aber remote und dann evtl. von windows aus bleibt als einzige wirklich vernünftige alternative ein webfrontend.

Man könnte doch eine schön geführte installation bis zu einem pubkt durchführen bis das basissystem drauf ist. 

dann:

server->netzwerk läuft - remote admin: webmin, local admin mit cui

desktop rechner -> remote admin: webmin, local admin mit nem X tool.

Man könnte dann ein paar webmin module entwicklen/anpassen. Das X tool müßte komplett neu entwickelt werden oder man macht es als aufsatz für webmin. 

Du mußt immer bedenken das die install auf kleinster gemeinsamer ebene funktionieren muß (ohne X, ohne frambuffer). und das ist und bleibt nunmal so! Yast hat es geschafft (auch wenn nich immer perfekt) diesen doch recht komplexen anspruch zu meistern. Yast nimmt immer die höchste ebene die es bekommen kann (framebuffer, X, konsole)

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Warte bis du meine design Skize gesehen hast, dann wird alles klarer (in 1 bis 2 Tagen). 

Da mein Tool alle Befehle an die Shell weiter reicht, muss ich nur eine ssh Verbindung zum Zielrechner haben um dort installieren/menagen zu können (LiveCD).

Das GIMC wird eine Art Untersützung für Linux-n00bs und Tippfaule um auf der Shell(jede die ich in den Shellbrowser bekomme) zu machen was man will aber aus Mangel an Wisen nicht kann. Der möchtegen ex Windows Benutzer kann so sein neues Gentoo sogar vom Wintendo aus Installen und sich dann reinbooten. Da das auch mit meinem Tool nicht immer funktioniert, habe ich vorgesorgt. Ein Log wird bei jeder Aktion von GIMC erstellt, zum automatischen Widerholen und zur Fehlersuche. Das Log wird diesem Forum eine Mänge Arbeit erleichter da alle Befehle an die Shell und deren Ausgabe in das Log einfliessen.

----------

## cng

sorry, das muss ich loswerden, es ist aber [OT]

@sarahb523 

was hast du denn mit deinem alten, schönen avatare gemacht?

irgendwie fehlt das!!! ich hoffe, das du deinem herzen einen ruck 

geben kannst und wir das alte avatare schon bald wieder bewundern

können...  :Razz: 

ich danke dir

michael

----------

## sarahb523

 *cng wrote:*   

> sorry, das muss ich loswerden, es ist aber [OT]
> 
> @sarahb523 
> 
> was hast du denn mit deinem alten, schönen avatare gemacht?
> ...

 

auch [OT]

och mensch kann man es kein recht machen? mo-ca meinte ich soll mal ne buffy suchen die freundlicher daher schaut. Naja vielleicht sollten wir nen thread eröffnen "findet nen schönen avatar für sarah"  :Very Happy: 

na mal sehen wann ich wieder wechsle

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Hilfe, ich kann mich nicht Entscheiden.

Zur Wahl stehen wxPython und tkinter.

Was würdet ihr wählen und weshalb?

auch etwas [OT]

deinen letzten Avatar fand ich auch besser

----------

## sarahb523

so aufgrund diverser wünsche ab ich die alte sarah michelle wieder als avatar genommen.

zum thema:

ich würde mal wxPhyton versuchen. Über wxWindows hab ich schon viel gutes gehört und gesehen (audacity). Pyhton finde ich auch moderner als TK. Desweiteren profitierst du ja als blender nutzer von deinem python wissen.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Ich habe mir wxPython installiert und das Demo hat mich überzeugt.

Einen Minuspunkt ist mir aufgefallen, für Boa Constructor muss man die alte wxPython Version haben. Das hat mit neuen Bezeichnungen und/oder mit ein zwei abgeschnitten alten Zöpfen zu tun.

http://www.wxpython.org/migrationguide.php

 *Quote:*   

> Pyhton finde ich auch moderner als TK

 

Du vergleichst da Äpfel mit Birnen.

schau dir mal das an

Python finde ich moderner als Tcl, ergiebt mehr Sinn.

 *Quote:*   

> Desweiteren profitierst du ja als blender nutzer von deinem python wissen

 

Es ist anders herum, ich arbeite mich in "anständiges" Python ein und erst dann will ich in Blender mit Python scripten (zuerst 3D/Blender Grundhandwerk erlernen). In Blender bin ich "noch" nicht von Python abhängig, das kommt wenn ich Filme oder Games (halt grosse Dinger) machen will.

----------

## waebbl

hab mir jetzt mal die muehe gemacht und den kompletten thread 

durchgelesen.

meiner meinung nach ist eine grafische installation nicht noetig, im 

gegensatz zu tools fuer die pflege und wartung eines systems. oft wurde 

als argument angefuehrt, gentoo auch fuer windows umsteiger und "DAU's" 

attraktiver zu machen. was ich bisher durch meine eigene erfahrung und 

auch durch gentoo selbst erfahren habe, ist, dass gentoo eben keine distri 

fuer *nix neulinge ist, sondern eher etwas fuer schon eingefleischte (siehe 

etwa www.gentoo.de im paragraph "Das Projekt" letzter absatz, 

irgenwo hab ichs auch mal auf gentoo.org gelesen).

Das kann ich durch meine eigene erfahrung nur bestaetigen. ich verwende 

linux seit 1993 (kernel 0.97) und muss leider sagen, dass selbst die 

damalige installation einer slackware distribution von ueber 20 disketten 

weniger frustierend war, als meine (noch laufende) gentoo installation. Ich 

will hier keine schlechte stimmung verbreiten, mir gefaellt gentoo immer 

besser, aber viele ebuilds funktionieren nicht (grob geschaetzt, muss ich 

bei gut einem viertel aller ebuilds irgendwie nachhelfen und die installation 

mehrfach starten, mag sicher auch daran liegen, dass ich 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 verwende). Und ich habe im moment nur 

einen mehr als 5 jahre alten PII 350 zur verfuegung, was nicht gerade 

dazu beitraegt, die installation erfreulicher zu machen (evolution 20h, 

openoffice >= 60h, danach abbruch weil partition voll). Ohne meine 

erfahrung mit linux haette ich schon nach einigen tagen aufgegeben und 

mich nicht, inzwischen seit ca. 8 wochen, damit beschaeftigt. Sicherlich 

habe ich einige male umsonst neu installiert, da ich mit rpm aber nicht mit 

portage vertraut war.

Ich jedenfalls wuerde jedem der nicht viel erfahrung mit computer 

administration oder programmierung auf einem anderen os hat, davon 

abraten gentoo einzusetzen.

Meiner meinung nach bringt es gentoo eher nachteile, wenn mit allen 

mitteln versucht wird windows benutzer (um die geht es wohl in erster 

linie) hin zu gentoo zu bringen. Mal angenommen, die installation (sprich 

bootstrap und system emerge) laufen problemlos und der benutzer haelt 

sich ans handbuch und installiert danach einen desktop und das geht auch 

noch alles problemlos, dann steht doch der benutzer danach da und hat 

seine 5 oder 10 prograemmchen, die bei kde/gnome dabei sind und hat 

sonst aber noch immer keine ahnung, wie das nun alles auf seinen rechner 

kam, wie es zu konfigurieren und zu administrieren ist. Ja, im allgemeinen 

wird doch ein windows verwoehnter user sogar davon ausgehen, es gibt 

nix zu konfigurieren (soll heissen, die progs kommen mit einer 

'vernuenftigen' default config einher). schliesslich gab es in den letzten 10 

jahren kaum notwendigkeit auf einem windows heim-pc eine anwendung 

konfigurieren zu muessen (ich spreche hier von home-usern, also keine 

entwickler, kein nt/2000/whatever-server). eine andere frage ist da die 

auswahl der pakete. ein erfahrener *nix user ist hoch erfreut ueber die 

mehr als 6000 pakete in portage. Ein *nix neuling hingegen wird 

erschlagen von der schieren flut der pakete, von denen er zu 99.99% 

nicht weiss fuer was sie da sind. ausserdem ist die paketbeschreibung

bei gentoo etwas duerftig. das ergebnis sind von windows auf gentoo 

gewechselte user, die frustiert sind, weil sie dutzender config 

dateien in kryptischer syntax von hand in einem texteditor bearbeiten 

muessen und danach ueber gentoo und/oder linux rummeckern und lieber 

wieder zurueck zu windofs gehen.

So schoen die idee einer grafischen installation auch ist. Ich denke, wenn 

ihr sowas machen wollt, dann legt das hauptaugenmerk nicht darauf, dass 

neulinge moeglichst einfach gentoo installieren koennen, sondern dass 

erfahrenen benutzern die installation erleichert wird.

Im uebrigen hatte ich bis auf die 6 stunden waehrend der x compilierte 

(nach dem ersten booten) immer eine grafische oberflaeche... hab von 

meinem bestehen redhat aus installiert.

@sarah Du sagtest portage sei maechtiger (oder besser) als rpm. Das 

wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Du kannst auch ein rpm basiertes system 

genau so aufbauen wie ein gentoo system, sprich minimales system von 

cd installieren, danach dieses system aus den src rpms boostrappen und 

dann anstatt rpms einfach die src rpms verwenden. Funktioniert besser 

als mit portage, was sicher damit zusammenhaengt, dass (in meinem fall) 

die redhat distri doch schon einige jahre aelter ist als gentoo und damit die

pakete etwas ausgereifter und fehlerfreier sein duerften.

ist ein ziemlich aufsatz geworden. sorry wenns zu lang ist. Und ich hoffe 

ich habe nich allzu viel schlechte luft verbreitet. das waere entgegen 

meiner absicht.

viele gruesse

bernd

----------

## sarahb523

mit portage und den anderen binär package systemen (rpm&co) ist doch häufig das Problem das man extrem an seiner version der distri gebunden ist. Ich nutzte bis vor einigen Monaten suse 8.0 und war damit voll zufrieden (bis auf das abspielen von vcd's welches immer nach undefinierter zeit komische effekte brachte). Dann wollte ich auf kde3.2 updaten, tja keine chance. RPM's wurden nich mehr gebaut und kompilieren war nicht möglich, bzw. hat bei mir nicht geklappt. Genauso mit xfree 4.3. Nachdem ich die ganzen libs aktualisiert hatte die das xfree wollte brach es dann doch zwischenzeitlich ab. Genauso gcc 3.x

Bei portage ist das anders. Ok man ist abhängig das ein ebuild gestellt wird, aber man wird nie in einen zustand kommen indem man gezwungen ist alles neu zu installlieren. Im schlimsten fall muß alles noch  einmal neu kompiliert werden, aber das macht ja emerge ja quasi allein. Das einzige was bei portage noch fehlt ist ne gute unmerge funktion (is in diversen threads beschrieben und evtl. irgendwann gelöst).

Der große Nachteil ist allerdings das man eben alles kompiliert. Ok man kann es auch positiv sehen -> anpassungen/optimierungen. Aber die ganzen compiler tweaks halte ich eher für gefährlich als gut. Allerdings hab ich -O2 auch in meinen cflag und es läuft. Ich hatte bisher nur 2 ebuilds die nich gehen und eins was nich den effekt brachte was es sollte (xsane+gimp2-plugin [der patch hat bei mir nich gewirkt]). Ich habe auch schon ziemlich viel drauf. all den multimedia krams, alles was man so zum office braucht, außerdem noch spiele komplett kde und alles möglichhe zum proggen. Achja apache mysql, postgresql,php auch alles ohne probs.

Sicher gibts hier und da ebuilds die nich wollen und wenn man zufällig mal mehrere erwischt dann is das wie nen 6er im lotto. Im übrigen bin ich mit ~x86 etwas vorsichtig, ich verwende dies nur selektiv bei packeten wo mir neue features wichtig sind.

und nun nochmal zur installation. also was du da geschrieben hast kann man aber allg. auf win-linux umsteiger beziehen. Auch bei ner suse stehe ich vor dem prob "wie heißt das programm was ich möchte" und die unendliche programmflut macht es auch dort nich einfach. Im prinzip sind doch alle packet systeme gleich. Software auswählen und dann wird sie installiert. Bei suse macht man es über ne oberfläche und bei gentoo eben über die konsole. Der einzige wirkliche unterschied ist eben das bei rpm bloß die bin's ins system kopiert werden und bei gentoo wirds eben vorher kompiliert und dann kopiert.

Übrigends waren wir doch mal alle linux/unix einsteiger und wieso sollte es den einsteigern nicht leichter gemacht werden? Das Basis-Gentoo Design ist klasse, auch oder gerade weil es mit manchen traditionen etablierter distries bricht (->runlevels). 

Was aber (erstmal) wichtiger ist, ist die vereinfachung für erfahrene anwender. Ich habe z.b. das Problem das ich öfters manche optionen vergesse zu setzen (heute gerade mal bei ner xfree config). Und wenn das nich gerade mein rechner ist, bedeutet das wieder telefonate und unnütze wege.

Ich wäre wirklich dankbar gewesen hätte mir heute mal nen tool gesagt "he deine tastatur config is unvollständig" Leider hat das diejenige erst später mitbekommen als in einem X (nicht kde) programm keine umlaute gingen. (eine kleine ssh session behob dann glücklicherweise das prob und nun kann sie wieder schön in deutsch chatten)

Ich weiß nich so richtig wie Slalomsk8er das ganze aufziehen möchte. Ich hab das gefühl das es ein wenig zu groß wird, aber wer weiß, mal überraschen lassen.  :Smile: 

Ich für meine teil baue kleine install tools in bash/dialog irgendwann werd ich einfach alle tools mal "zusammenketten" und dann hab ich ne volle install im textmodus. Bei meiner install geht es NICHT darum was zu lernen!!! es geht darum mit so wenigst wie möglichen schritten ein laufendes system zu bekommen. Mich persöhnlich nervt die OS installation. Daher möchte ich so wenig wie möglich zeit damit verbringen. Ich muß sogar zugeben das (wenn man alle moralisch/ethischen bedenken vergißt) mir vor ein paar tagen meine erste XP installation wirklich gefallen hat. CD rein und die kiste läuft fast von allein. Hätte ich mich beim partitionieren mit dem XP installer nich noch ausversehen mein usb-stick gelöscht wäre alles supi gewesen.

Allerdings kam mein erster *würg* beim anblick der teletubie wiese und den bescheidenen luna-thema.... Hmm aber auch ne tolle install bringt mich nich von linux weg  :Very Happy:  zumal es ja auch eine meiner beruflichen Grundlagen ist.

Huch is ja auch etwas mehr text geworden....  :Very Happy: 

----------

## waebbl

 *Quote:*   

> mit portage und den anderen binär package systemen (rpm&co)

 

aber weder portage noch rpm sind reine binary package systeme, 

sondern koennen bei sowohl binaries als auch vom quellcode 

compilieren.

ich benutze bis vor kurzem redhat und habe von version 6.0 bis auf 8.0 

immer wieder updates gemacht ohne damit probleme zu haben. dann hab 

ich fedora core versucht, weil mir redhat langsam ein bisschen zu 

konservativ wurde (vor allem was den kernel anbelangt) und dann bin ich 

ueber gentoo gestolpert. Der hauptgrund war fuer mich gerade eben dass 

alles aus dem quellcode compiliert wird, da ich mir dadurch noch mal ein 

bisschen eine bessere performance verspreche (was subjektiv zumindest 

auch zutrifft, obwohl ich bis einschliesslich gnome noch das 'nostrip' 

feature verwendet habe.

 *Quote:*   

> Aber die ganzen compiler tweaks halte ich eher für gefährlich als gut.

 

stimme ich Dir voll zu. verwende zwar auch das O2 flag und das prozessor

spezifische march flag, habe aber auch noch debug flags drin, um evtl.

problemen besser nachgehen zu koennen.

ich hab noch nicht so viel drauf, weil wie gesagt, mein rechner ist antik

und es geht halt nicht so schnell. probleme hatte ich seltsamerweise auch

ueberwiegen bei grossen paketen (qt, openoffice, mono-spezifische 

pakete) und na ja php musste ich zweimal installieren weil ich nicht 

gedacht haette, dass damit nur die CLI version installiert wird und nicht

auch das mod_php ):

 *Quote:*   

>  Im übrigen bin ich mit ~x86 etwas vorsichtig, ich verwende dies 
> 
> nur selektiv bei packeten wo mir neue features wichtig sind. 

 

hab mir heute nach dem openoffice nicht ging auch ueberlegt und ich 

denke ich werde es auch wieder zuruecksetzen und nur noch selektiv

verwenden.

 *Quote:*   

>  Auch bei ner suse stehe ich vor dem prob "wie heißt das 
> 
> programm was ich möchte" und die unendliche programmflut macht es 
> 
> auch dort nich einfach.

 

das seh ich ein bisschen anders. kann jetzt nicht von suse reden, da ich 

suse das letzte mal 1996 verwendet habe, aber bei redhat kann ich

als neuling einfach eine workstation installation waehlen, dann wird mir

so ziemlich alles was zur verfuegung steht installiert, ich kann die 

programme alle mal ausprobieren und danach das was ich nicht will wieder

runterhauen. Hat halt den riesigen nachteil, dass ich erst mal meine platte

mit ner menge zeugs vollhaue die ich nicht brauche. und ich kann auch

die rpms kompilieren. ich habe seit einigen jahren fast ausschliesslich

source rpms verwendet und mir meine programme selbst kompiliert.

 *Quote:*   

> Übrigends waren wir doch mal alle linux/unix einsteiger und wieso 
> 
> sollte es den einsteigern nicht leichter gemacht werden? Das Basis-Gentoo 
> 
> Design ist klasse, auch oder gerade weil es mit manchen traditionen 
> ...

 

ich meine damit nicht dass es umsteigern schwieriger gemacht wird. im

gegenteil freu ich mich ueber jede person, die den absprung von windows

schafft.. aber wenn man sich die reihe der distris anschaut, gibt es da

einige, die sind fuer unix neulinge besser geeignet und andere die fuer

neulinge weniger gut geeignet sind. und imho gehoert gentoo zu den

letzteren, trotz gutem design und innovativen ideen (das runlevel prinzip

von gentoo rockt einfach   :Cool:  )

----------

## Slalomsk8er

 *waebbl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> meiner meinung nach ist eine grafische installation nicht noetig, im 
> 
> gegensatz zu tools fuer die pflege und wartung eines systems.
> ...

 

Wenn beides in der Shell und in konfigurations Dateien gemacht wird, warum nicht?

 *waebbl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Meiner meinung nach bringt es gentoo eher nachteile, wenn mit allen 
> 
> mitteln versucht wird windows benutzer (um die geht es wohl in erster 
> ...

 

Nein es geht um mich. Da ich ein tipp- und suchfauler Schweinehund(du weisst schon, der Innere) bin programmiere ich mir ein Tool, welches mir beim Arbeiten mit der Shell(und so auch mit Linux) hilft. Im schlimmsten Fall wird das Projekt nie was aber ich habe sicher einiges über Linux, Shells, Widgets und Python gelernt. 

Das mit den Windows Benutzern, tja das ist so eine Sache für sich. Es tauchen immer mal wider so ein paar arme Seelen hier im Forum auf, die auf der Suche nach einem besseren OS sind. Auch ich benutze XP neben Suse und Gentoo. Es ist einfach schwierig aus einem OS sein Traum-System(tm) zu machen und darauf alle Software die man so nutzen will auch laufen lassen zu können. Vor allem, wenn man nicht weiss wie man das Anstellen soll.

 *waebbl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ergebnis sind von windows auf gentoo 
> 
> gewechselte user, die frustiert sind, weil sie dutzender config 
> ...

 

Genau das soll "GIMC.Configbrowser" in verbindung mit "GIMC.Dokubrowser" verhindern.

 *waebbl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> So schoen die idee einer grafischen installation auch ist. Ich denke, wenn 
> 
> ihr sowas machen wollt, dann legt das hauptaugenmerk nicht darauf, dass 
> ...

 

Neulinge werden mit GIMC keinen Meter weit kommen, wenn sie im "GIMC.Dokubrowser" nicht lesen. Auch die Buttons im "GIMC.Befehlbrowser" nutzen ihnen nichts, da stehen Shellbefehle drauf  :Wink:  und vom "GIMC.Shellbrowser" verstehen die auch nur Hauptbahnhof(wird eigentlich nur eine Shell[ssh, bash, putty u.s.w. ]mit einem Verlauf sein, der auch bei einem chroot nicht verlohren geht, zumindest visuell).

Ich hoffe durch einen Projekt orientierten Aufbau auch erfahrenen Benutzern einiges bieten zu können. GIMC soll Projekte aufzeichnen können (der faulste Weg zur Anpassung). Das standart Projekt(wie installiere ich Gentoo) wird so wohl nicht lange alleine bleiben. Sehr gut für Admins, die nach einem Jahr nicht mehr wissen wie * gemacht wird, einfach GIMC mit Projekt * starten und ab die Post (Doku hat man ja hoffendlich in das Projekt geschrieben). Mit dem Log kann man im "GIMC.Logbrower" bequem seine Projekt*-batch.sh generieren um Sachen zu Automatisieren (solange nur in der Shell gearbeitet wurde kein Problem, darf jedoch nicht daran denken, was nötig wird, wenn auch noch Configfiles geändert wurden)

Stelle dir vor:

A: E alder wie macht man *

B: Schau mal da ein GIMC Projekt für *

A: Cool geht aber nicht

B: Poste mal dein GIMC Projekt * Log aber bitte nimm die GCC Ausgaben mit dem "GIMC.Logbrowser" vorher raus

...

 *waebbl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Im uebrigen hatte ich bis auf die 6 stunden waehrend der x compilierte 
> 
> (nach dem ersten booten) immer eine grafische oberflaeche... hab von 
> ...

 

Wenn GIMC fertig ist und du es jemals nutzen wirst, könnte es gut sein, das du GIMC als RPM auf deinem Redhat installiert hast und damit Gentoo installierst  :Wink: 

Eine grafische Oberfläche werde ich sicher nicht einbauen(bin faul), die Oberflächen werden alle nur genutzt (auch Windows soll darunter sein).

Huch, dann wird mein Tool für ca. 6 Std wärend der Gentoo Installation wohl nicht zur Verfügung stehen (ist ja OpenSource, irgend einer wird sicher einen Hack finden, der auch das möglich macht).

----------

## sarahb523

 *waebbl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber weder portage noch rpm sind reine binary package systeme, 
> 
> sondern koennen bei sowohl binaries als auch vom quellcode 
> ...

 

aber bei gentoo liegt der fokus auf dem kompilieren und bei rpm auf binär packete nutzen. Im übrigend kann man rpm ja auch mit gentoo nutzen. gentoo ist eben auch nur linux und was in anderen distries geht geht auch in gentoo.

 *waebbl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich benutze bis vor kurzem redhat und habe von version 6.0 bis auf 8.0 
> 
> immer wieder updates gemacht ohne damit probleme zu haben. dann hab 
> ...

 

mein hauptgrund war eigentlich mal nach über 4 jahren suse mal was anderes einzusetzen. Zu debian hatte ich nie lust und für redhat hat hatte ich noch nie cd's. Wenn bei mir nen system läuft, dann läufts. Mein server läuft nich umsonst noch mit suse 7.2 (mache nur gelegentliche kernel updates). Erst wenn die hardware breit is dann wirds wohl was neues werden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> stimme ich Dir voll zu. verwende zwar auch das O2 flag und das prozessor
> 
> spezifische march flag, habe aber auch noch debug flags drin, um evtl.
> ...

 

antik  :Smile:  mein rechner is auch nich so schnell, da ich meist nur mit einer cpu kompiliere (die andere zum gleichzeitigen arbeiten). openoffice und mozilla nehme ich grundsätzlich als binärpacket von den jeweiligen projekten. Ein eigenbau nütz mir bei mozilla eh nix denn der mozi is schneller als er die daten von meinem modem bekommt  :Smile:  Außerdem is das nur mein zweitbrowser. (primär konqui, mozio nur zum testen und für seiten die der konqui nich mag)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hab mir heute nach dem openoffice nicht ging auch ueberlegt und ich 
> 
> denke ich werde es auch wieder zuruecksetzen und nur noch selektiv
> ...

 

nimm doch nen binäres oo von der homepage. das erspart zeit und kopfzerbrechen.

 *Quote:*   

>  Auch bei ner suse stehe ich vor dem prob "wie heißt das 
> 
> das seh ich ein bisschen anders. kann jetzt nicht von suse reden, da ich 
> 
> suse das letzte mal 1996 verwendet habe, aber bei redhat kann ich
> ...

 

für das was ich wollte gabs meist nur sourcen (als kein src.rpm). Sowas geht auch sehr simpel mit gentoo. wenn das basis system läuft schreib ich nur einmal:

emerge alsa alsa-lib libdvdcss xine-ui k3b kde kdesdk .... (und noch etwas mehr, is bei mir auf diskette in nem script gespeichert)

Das kommt dann im prinzip der auswahl "KDE-Desktop" in anderen distries gleich. Hier kann man in nem grafischen tool ähnlich verfahren (evtl. mit de/selektion einzelner packete - wie in anderen disties)

Was mich besonders bei suse nervte das die mir andauernd die dummen dokus draufhauen wollen, obwohl ich die nich wollte (kein diskspace!). Da mußte ich immer alle "warnungen" ignorieren und letztendlich alles schön per hand selbst machen (da ich es eben anders machen wollte als die distri)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich meine damit nicht dass es umsteigern schwieriger gemacht wird. im
> 
> gegenteil freu ich mich ueber jede person, die den absprung von windows
> ...

 

Ich halte jedes heute auf den markt befindliche system für nicht end-user tauglich. Ein user der nur nutzen möchte kommt um einen person die service macht nicht vorbei (analogie: autos. 99% sind nur nutzer die auf personen angewiesen sind die den service machen. Grund: autos sind komplizierte gebilde - wie pc's). 

Wenn eh jemand anders den service macht ist es quasi egal welches system, hauptsache der user bekommt verständlich gesagt wie er das machen kann was er will.

Daher bevorzuge ich gentoo auch für neulinge, da ich dann weniger arbeit habe und die systeme leichter administrieren kann. 

Wer selbständig denken will wird eh nicht nur eine OS probieren und auch bei problemen nich aufgeben.

Leider wird durch die (BILD) medien heute sugerriert das mit dem (windows)pc alles so toll und einfach geht. Die supi win gui scheint am anfang auch genau das zu versprechen, aber oft merkt man dann sehr schnell das unter dem bunten bildchen auch nur ein fehleranfälliges, kompliziertes system steckt. in der linux welt sieht man das eben meist schon sehr viel eher. Naja spätestens wenn man ne cd in das laufwerk steckt und die dann nich mehr rauskommt (weil nich umount...)  :Smile: 

----------

## Slalomsk8er

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> Ich wäre wirklich dankbar gewesen hätte mir heute mal nen tool gesagt "he deine tastatur config is unvollständig" Leider hat das diejenige erst später mitbekommen als in einem X (nicht kde) programm keine umlaute gingen. (eine kleine ssh session behob dann glücklicherweise das prob und nun kann sie wieder schön in deutsch chatten)

 

An einer Prüfung auf Sinnhaftig- und Vollständigkeit knoble ich noch herum.

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich weiß nich so richtig wie Slalomsk8er das ganze aufziehen möchte. Ich hab das gefühl das es ein wenig zu groß wird, aber wer weiß, mal überraschen lassen.

 

Ich lasse mich auch mal überraschen.

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich für meine teil baue kleine install tools in bash/dialog irgendwann werd ich einfach alle tools mal "zusammenketten" und dann hab ich ne volle install im textmodus.
> 
> 

 

So was in die Richtung habe ich auch vor, bei mir wird es ein Hauptfenster (Python und wxPython/tkinter) und die Browser zum proggen geben. Das Projekt Zeug soll durch die Art, wie die Browser ihre Dateien ansprechen und Verwalten erreicht werden (und mit einer Projektdatei welche GIMC[also die Browser] einstellt z.B. Schrittweise für die Gentoo Install).

Bei dem Umfang glaube ich, dass ich bald einen Guru in "Object-Oriented Analysis and Design" brauche, der mir zur Seite steht. Sonst werde ich mich im "Spagetti"-Code verheddern  :Embarassed: 

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

>  Ich muß sogar zugeben das (wenn man alle moralisch/ethischen bedenken vergißt) mir vor ein paar tagen meine erste XP installation wirklich gefallen hat. CD rein und die kiste läuft fast von allein. Hätte ich mich beim partitionieren mit dem XP installer nich noch ausversehen mein usb-stick gelöscht wäre alles supi gewesen.
> 
> Allerdings kam mein erster *würg* beim anblick der teletubie wiese und den bescheidenen luna-thema.... Hmm aber auch ne tolle install bringt mich nich von linux weg 

 

Hast du mal ein neues Suse installiert, so die die nach XP raus gekommen sind?

Meiner Meinung nach hat Suse beim Thema "klickibunti" Installation die Nase vorn, auch ist nacher der *würg*Faktor nicht so gross  :Wink: 

----------

## sarahb523

 *Slalomsk8er wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *sarahb523 wrote:*    Ich muß sogar zugeben das (wenn man alle moralisch/ethischen bedenken vergißt) mir vor ein paar tagen meine erste XP installation wirklich gefallen hat. CD rein und die kiste läuft fast von allein. Hätte ich mich beim partitionieren mit dem XP installer nich noch ausversehen mein usb-stick gelöscht wäre alles supi gewesen.
> 
> Allerdings kam mein erster *würg* beim anblick der teletubie wiese und den bescheidenen luna-thema.... Hmm aber auch ne tolle install bringt mich nich von linux weg  
> ...

 

Ich hatte schon öfters ne suse 8.2 installiert. Die installation fand ich schon genial. Vor allem wie scanner und drucker eingerichtet wurden. Das funzte besser als in irgendeinem windows. Aber schon die installation von suse 8 oder eigentlich alles suse installationen waren nich schwer und ziemlich einfach.

Ok die default KDE settings mit den suse-menüs und suse-hintergrundbildern waren das erste was ich immer geändert habe, aber ein wenig werbung für die distri is voll ok. Gentoo könnte ja bei emerge kde auch gleich ein gentoo splash und gentoo hintergrundbild setzen. Sowas fände ich einfach schick, aber is eher sekundär.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Meine Designstudie(die Visuelle) nimmt Form an.

Als Flash Scene 

und als .fla für die Bastler

und als HTML die welche nicht wissen was Flash ist

Die Browser Fenster sind noch nicht dabei, sie werden dann mit den Buttons verlinkt(das wird eine interaktive Studie  :Wink: 

Ich hatte Flash eigentlich nur auf Grund der Dateigrösse genommen, da ein paar 1024 mal 768 BMP(was auch immer) meinen Platz sprengen könnten.

----------

## waebbl

slalomsk8er schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> Ich hoffe durch einen Projekt orientierten Aufbau auch erfahrenen 
> 
> Benutzern einiges bieten zu können. GIMC soll Projekte aufzeichnen können 
> 
> (der faulste Weg zur Anpassung). Das standart Projekt(wie installiere ich 
> ...

 

Das finde ich ne hervorragende idee, vor allem wenn es um groessere 

installationen geht. Koennte evtl auch gut als eine art imaging ersatz 

herhalten; anhand der log dateien die passenden packages waehlen und

installieren. wird zwar etwas etwas laenger brauchen als ne image 

software, dafuer ist aber die config an die maschine angepasst. Muesste

man allerdings die CFLAGS interaktiv an veraenderte gegebenheiten

anpassbar sein.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn GIMC fertig ist und du es jemals nutzen wirst, könnte es gut 
> 
> sein, das du GIMC als RPM auf deinem Redhat installiert hast und damit 
> 
> Gentoo installierst 

 

Oh je, hoffentlich nicht. will nicht schon wieder die distri wechseln   :Laughing: 

sarahb523 schrieb:

 *Quote:*   

> nimm doch nen binäres oo von der homepage. das erspart zeit und 
> 
> kopfzerbrechen. 

 

hab ich auch schon versucht, aber das hat nicht geklappt. und auf meine

anfrage hier im forum diesbezueglich habe ich noch keine antwort erhalten

die mich weiterbringt.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich halte jedes heute auf den markt befindliche system für nicht 
> 
> end-user tauglich. 

 

Ich halte MacOS fuer sehr benutzerfreundlich. Sicherlich gibt es auch da

etwas bemaengeln, von daher stimme ich Dir zu, dass es kein wirklich

benutzerfreundliches os gibt, aber das kommt meiner meinung nach noch

am besten an die praemisse ran.

----------

## waebbl

@slalomsk8er

 *Quote:*   

> Meine Designstudie(die Visuelle) nimmt Form an. 

 

Gibts fuer linux eigentlich auf flash authoring tools? oder muss ich dafuer

wieder windows bemuehen (hab meins naemlich zugunsten gentoo

runtergeschmissen   :Wink:  )

Sieht vom design her sehr interessant aus  :Smile: 

----------

## Slalomsk8er

 *waebbl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gibts fuer linux eigentlich auf flash authoring tools? oder muss ich dafuer
> 
> wieder windows bemuehen (hab meins naemlich zugunsten gentoo
> ...

 

http://www.codeweavers.com/site/about/general/press/?id=20031027

http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/previews/1981/3/

http://www.linuxartist.com/modules.php?name=News&new_topic=11

Diese Links wurden uns spendiert von Google  :Wink: 

----------

## Slalomsk8er

[OT] Ich kann um 19:00 den Schlüssel für meine neue Wohnung abholen. So in ein bis zwei Wochen kann es so richtig an das Projekt gehen.

MFG

Dominik

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Sorry das es länger gedauert hat, bis ich mich nun melde.

Zum Stand der Dinge ich wohne nun in Kleinhüningen Basel CH

arbeite je nach dem bald bei einem regionalen TV-Sender und habe nicht die Zeit an diesem Projekt so zu arbeiten, wie ich möchte.

Es hat sich jedoch etwas bewegt in der Zwischenzeit:

Ich bin am Python lernen

Das Konzept ist zu 90% auf Papier

ein neuer Prototype in Python/Boa ist da

Was noch zu tun ist:

Einen Python/Boa-Guru finden

Selber Python büffeln

Module proggen

Ich habe die Flash projektierung wegen Linux unverträglichkeit aufgegeben (das erstellen von nicht funktionellen wxPython Programmen in Boa ist eh einfacher).

Hier der Link zum letzten Interfaceprototype.

Ich denke ich werde in der Zukunft ein GIMC-Hauptfenster mit den Buttons und diverse GIMC-Unterfenster mit den Browsern als Hauptdesign verfolgen. Ihr könnt mich jederzeit mit Python/boa Prototypen um zu stimmen versuchen (viel glück).

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Ein Update für alle, die es interessiert  :Wink: 

Also, ich habe die Sache mit wxPython aufgegeben, da ich mich nicht mit Widgets rumschlagen will.

Das erste Interface wird wohl webbasiert, mit Xul für die Buttons und Dropdownlisten.

Dank dem Deutschen Python-Forum (http://python.sandtner.org), habe ich einen Python-Webserver mit Multithreading und ein Basis-CGI-Script.

```

import CGIHTTPServer, SocketServer, socket

SERVERNAME = ""

PORT = 80

serveradresse=(SERVERNAME, PORT)

class MyServer(SocketServer.ThreadingTCPServer):

    allow_reuse_address = 1    # Seems to make sense in testing environment

    def server_bind(self):

        """Override server_bind to store the server name."""

        SocketServer.ThreadingTCPServer.server_bind(self)

        host, port = self.socket.getsockname()[:2]

        self.server_name = socket.getfqdn(host)

        self.server_port = port

class MyHandler(CGIHTTPServer.CGIHTTPRequestHandler):

    def is_cgi(self):

        """Tests whether self.path is a cgi-script"""

        path = self.path

        for x in self.cgi_directories:

            i = len(x)

            if path[:i] == x and (path[i+1:] and path[i] == '/'):

                self.cgi_info = path[:i], path[i+1:]

                return True

        return False

server = MyServer(serveradresse, MyHandler)

server.serve_forever()

```

danke Milan

```

from os import environ

from cgi import FieldStorage

def GetCGIdaten():

    # CGI-Daten zur einfacheren Verarbeitung in ein Dict packen

    CGIdaten={}

    if environ.has_key('QUERY_STRING'):

        "vorhandene URL-Parameter parsen"

        for i in environ['QUERY_STRING'].split("&"):

            i=i.split("=")

            if len(i)==1:

                CGIdaten[ i[0] ] = ""

            else:

                CGIdaten[ i[0] ] = i[1]

    CGIdata = FieldStorage()

    for i in CGIdata.keys():

        CGIdaten[i]=CGIdata.getvalue(i)

    return CGIdaten

```

danke jens

Zur Zeit experimentiere ich am Kernstück, einer tranzparenten Durchreiche zur Bash-Shell (auch ncurses soll wiedergegeben werden)http://python.sandtner.org/viewtopic.php?t=2589.

Gruss, Dominik

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Name geändert in "GMC Management Console"

Gruss, Dominik

----------

## Ragin

Vergiss erstmal ganz fix das Wort YaST.

Dieses Programm ist für Gentoo komplett ungeeignet. Um das anzupassen kannst du es gleich neu programmieren, da es auf einer ganz anderen Ebene/Basis funktioniert als Gentoo.

Ein grafischer Installer für Gentoo würde niemanden zum lesen animieren, da man sich ja durchklicken kann. Oder wie oft hast du schon die Hilfe bei der Windows Installation angeschaut? Oder bei SuSE/Mandrake/RedHat/Fedora...?

Ich noch nie. Obwohl da immer was rumsteht.

Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass ich mit dem ganzen Scheiss groß geworden bin und einfach weiss was ich wo machen muss, ohne, dass ich gross lesen muss. Aber es gibt auch viele die einfach durchklicken und fertig. Und dann kommen wieder Fragen über Fragen, warum was nicht funktioniert.

Theoretisch ist es möglich einen Installer zu schreiben, der alles kann, was die Doku bereit hält. Vielleicht sogar besser und genauer, da man mögliche Einstellungen von C[XX]Flags auswählen lassen könnte, die USE-Flags gleich per ufed konfigurieren kann usw. Aber ganz ehrlich: Wieviel Zeitersparnis bringt das? 5-6 Minuten?

Von daher möchte ich bezweifeln, dass ein solcher Installer wirklich Sinn macht. Die Gentoo Installation ist ja so schon fast einfacher als ihre "grafische Konkurrenz", da man eigentlich nur maximal 1x bootstrap und danach 1-2x emerge eingeben muss. Die Anpassungen der Configs sind minimal und für USE-Flags gibt es ufed. Und wenn man noch 3x nano eingeben muss um paar Variablen zu "lokalisieren" (Sprache/Tastaturtyp anpassen) ist es doch lächerlich, oder?

Desweiteren (wie bereits erwähnt) macht es wenig Sinn nun noch den 6. Installer ins Leben zu rufen, der nach einiger Entwicklungszeit auch eingestellt wird, anstatt sich an bestehende Projekte ranzuhängen und dort zu versuchen die eigenen Ideen mit einzubringen. Dann kommt vielleicht auch schneller etwas "brauchbares" raus, da auch schon einiges für die Basis existiert.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Yast, was ist das  :Wink: 

Die Installation ist zweitrangig geworden, deshalb auch die Namensänderung von "GIMC Install and Management Console" in "GMC Management Console".

Das Teil wird nur graphisch, damit ich die Docu neben der Shell haben kann und meine USE-Flags aus einer Dropdownliste auswählen kann  :Wink:  also nicht wirklich klickibunti (ist für die Tippfaulen und Designgeilen gedacht, die die Docu nicht intus haben).

GMC wird dir keine Entscheidungen abnehmen, es wird dich aber unterstützen, wo es möglich ist.

Gruss, Dominik

----------

## notte

Gentoo mit Installer gibts schon laaaange:

http://desktop.vidalinux.com/

Nach der Installation kann man das spezifische Weiterverwenden oder nach /dev/null schieben, da ein kpl. Gentoo darunterliegt.

Da hier Stimmen laut wurden, daß dann (also mit GUI-Install) "hier" u.a. eine Klientel auftaucht, die "miese Stimmung" verbreitet, etc. kann ich nur entgegnen:

Linux [bzw. Gentoo] ist für alle da, und nicht nur für einige Freaks!

Warum sich und anderen das Leben schwer machen? Ich hab mir schon des öfteren ne kleine Hilfe nicht nur bei Installation, sondern auch der Wartung meines Privatrechners gewünscht.

----------

## Slalomsk8er

Danke für die Erinnerung (torrent hatte ich schon).

GMC kann man vermutlich nicht mit "Installer" beschreiben.

Ich hoffe nur das mit der Durchreiche zur Konsole ist auch möglich, sonst muss ich mein Konzept auf den Kopfstellen oder aufgeben.

Gruss, Dominik

----------

